
Flash Games Community Kongregate Gets $5 Million To Bankroll Key Developers - horatio05
http://www.paidcontent.org/entry/419-flash-games-community-kongregate-gets-5-million-from-greylock/
======
oditogre
I think I just found my new favorite site for when I'm bored and out of ideas.

BTW...one of the top games listed there is 'Desktop TD 1.5'. If you liked
WarIII TD's, give it a shot. Very addictive.

I wonder if they can get (or already have?) the guy who makes all the
orisinal.com games. Those are some of the nicest Flash games around. Simple,
beautiful, and fun.

------
zach
Same business plan as Scribd, Anywhere.fm and, oh yeah, YouTube. In this case
it happens to be Flash games. Take something that's spread out all over the
net and hard to upload/create/host, put it all in one place, make it easy to
view in your browser and add browsing and community features. I love it. I
think these are pretty solid propositions.

